# Renaissance Wax



## Ulises Victoria (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello all. I just got a jar of Ren wax. After reading the included booklet and jar sticker instructions, there is no mention about its use on wood-turning. So basically my question is: should it be applied with the lathe at high or slow speed? Some waxes work by friction, so heat must be generated by a high lathe speed. Does this wax works the same way?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 23, 2012)

I apply it with the lathe stopped.  Put a bit on your finger, rub it all over the piece and then turn the lathe on to slow/med speed and work it in.  Once worked in, turn the speed up to high and polish.


----------



## anthonyd (Dec 23, 2012)

You just put a very thin coat on with the lathe off. When it turns milky white about 30 seconds later you just rub it off with a clean cloth until your original shine returns. There is no need to have the lathe on even when wiping it off.

Tony


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the instructions on the can, it says to apply a thin coat with soft cloth, let dry and buff.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 23, 2012)

I recently heard do NOT put RenWax on the pen's hardware.  The logic is, RenWax is a petroleum-base and it can't do anything GOOD for plating.

As I say, I heard this for the first time this week---so, it is second or third hand information---but give it thought!!

Ed


----------



## frank123 (Dec 23, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> I recently heard do NOT put RenWax on the pen's hardware.  The logic is, RenWax is a petroleum-base and it can't do anything GOOD for plating.
> 
> As I say, I heard this for the first time this week---so, it is second or third hand information---but give it thought!!
> 
> Ed




I use it on my guns with excellent results.

As for plated parts, the only thing I can see as a negative is it might just wipe off and not remain on the part.  I doubt it could harm them, but can't definitively claim that since I haven't tested it to see.  It seems to help prolong the shine on brass and aluminum.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 23, 2012)

Right now I'm looking at a five year old pen (24k gold plating).  Put renaissance wax on the body and fittings when I made it.  Plating is still there and looks new.  This isn't to say that the wax stopped the plating from wearing because the pen doesn't get that much use.  Rather it's just one first hand data point to say that in this case the wax did not do anything to the plating.

When I used the wax I just put on a thin coat all over the assembled pen, wait a minute and then hand buff with a soft cloth until it shines.  Seems to reduce fingerprints on the pen.

Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 23, 2012)

parklandturner said:


> Right now I'm looking at a five year old pen (24k gold plating).  Put renaissance wax on the body and fittings when I made it.  Plating is still there and looks new.  This isn't to say that the wax stopped the plating from wearing because the pen doesn't get that much use.  Rather it's just one first hand data point to say that in this case the wax did not do anything to the plating.
> 
> When I used the wax I just put on a thin coat all over the assembled pen, wait a minute and then hand buff with a soft cloth until it shines.  Seems to reduce fingerprints on the pen.
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed!!
I used RenWax for a few months while we were selling pens.  I sure hope it did no harm!!!!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 23, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Thanks Ed!!
> I used RenWax for a few months while we were selling pens.  I sure hope it did no harm!!!!



Hi Ed - I wonder if those who had a problem with renwax on their platings used power buffing?  It could be that they buffed off the plating and blamed it on the wax instead of the buffing?  Just a thought.

Other Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 23, 2012)

The problems that were described and attributed to the wax were similar to wear problems, not patterned as a buff problem would be.

As I said, it was relayed to me, I was dubious but not prepared to defend either position.


----------



## clapiana (Dec 23, 2012)

I put ren wax on my lathe rails which is as close as it gets to a pen it is also on anything else in my shop that is cast iron


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 23, 2012)

clapiana said:


> I put ren wax on my lathe rails which is as close as it gets to a pen it is also on anything else in my shop that is cast iron


 
Try Turtle wax Craig...lot's cheaper!! I agree though...Renwax is a poor choice for a pen finish


----------



## clapiana (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks Jim I will try that!


----------

